# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2019



## MSantos (1 Out 2019 às 09:50)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2019 às 12:17)

Boas, manhã agradável e que começa a ser ventosa, com mínima de 14.8ºC. Sigo com 21.6ºC e vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 30 km/h, com rajada máxima de 41 km/h há cerca de 5 min arás.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2019 às 13:17)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches, nevoeiro pela manhã, mas agora já está o céu limpo e vai aquecendo.  Parece que a próxima semana vai ser de Verão e chuva, nem vê-la. 
Mínima de *12,1°C*

Neste momento, *23,8°C *e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2019 às 00:30)

Boas,
Dia agradável com algumas nuvens altas. As noites já vão sendo bem frescas. 
Máx: *26,6°C*
Min: *12,1°C

13,9°C *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2019 às 20:32)

Boa Noite,
Já não estou por Arronches, mas cá deixo o contributo no tópico quanto ao dia de hoje.
A mínima foi de *8,1ºC*. A máxima deverá ter superado os 30ºC. 

Diferença sempre assinalável...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2019 às 21:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Já não estou por Arronches, mas cá deixo o contributo no tópico quanto ao dia de hoje.
> A mínima foi de *8,1ºC*. A máxima deverá ter superado os 30ºC.
> 
> Diferença sempre assinalável...



Verdade que diferenças!
Acrescentaria o valor da minima da estação instalada junto à ribeira  de Nisa, uns frios 5,8 graus.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Out 2019 às 21:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Já não estou por Arronches, mas cá deixo o contributo no tópico quanto ao dia de hoje.
> A mínima foi de *8,1ºC*. A máxima deverá ter superado os 30ºC.
> 
> Diferença sempre assinalável...


Mas a mínima não foi tropical, aqui foi de 17,9°c, uma enorme diferença em relação a ontem que foi de 9,8°c.
Máxima de 28,2°c.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2019 às 21:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade que diferenças!
> Acrescentaria o valor da minima da estação instalada junto à ribeira  de Nisa, uns frios 5,8 graus.


A partir de agora, já se sabe que nos vales é assim. Em contrapartida, com as temperaturas ainda elevadas durante o dia, as zonas altas têm estes valores e Portalegre, já se sabe como é. No entanto, este caso é igual seja em que altura for. 
Por exemplo, em Janeiro tínhamos isto...




Lá ia o Jorge de Arronches com -3/-4ºC e chegava a Portalegre com 10ºC. Belas experiências! 



Davidmpb disse:


> Mas a mínima não foi tropical, aqui foi de 17,9°c, uma enorme diferença em relação a ontem que foi de 9,8°c.
> Máxima de 28,2°c.


Pois, porque como é habitual a partir de uma certa hora da manhã a temperatura desce. A mínima horária foi de 18,8ºC registada entre as 10h e as 11h.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Out 2019 às 22:14)

joralentejano disse:


> A partir de agora, já se sabe que nos vales é assim. Em contrapartida, com as temperaturas ainda elevadas durante o dia, as zonas altas têm estes valores e Portalegre, já se sabe como é. No entanto, este caso é igual seja em que altura for.
> Por exemplo, em Janeiro tínhamos isto...
> 
> 
> ...


Pois nem sempre é assim, depende de vários fatores, nomeadamente do vento, ontem a mínima até foi mais baixa aqui do que aí, estas situações ocorrem essencialmente nos dias de céu limpo.

Também já me aconteceu várias vezes, sair daqui com temperaturas positivas, e chegar à Portagem com temperaturas negativas e bastante geada.

Seria bom, não termos muitas inversões térmicas seria sinal de estabilidade, precisamos é de chuva.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2019 às 23:43)

Boas
Os dias continuam com algum calor por cá... e sequinhos...
Ao menos sempre se vai vendo alguma coisa para quebrar a monotonia! eheh!
Esta manhã em Silves:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2019 às 11:05)

Boas, sigo com 25.9ºC, um grande contraste em relação aos últimos dias.... Mínima de 14.6ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2019 às 11:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade que diferenças!
> Acrescentaria o valor da minima da estação instalada junto à ribeira  de Nisa, uns frios 5,8 graus.



As diferenças são avassaladoras, inclusive em questão de menos de um km linear.
No passado sábado fui a Marvão e quando regressei às 23.30, no alto da vila estava algum vento mas nada desagradável. Quando cheguei à Portagem, sentia-se bem o frio, com 11/12 ºC medidos pelo carro. No caminho de Portalegre, antes de começar a descer o Alto de Monte Paleiros era essa a temperatura; quando cheguei à primeira curva apertada com a encosta virada a S/SE, a temperatura automaticamente passou para os 15/16 ºC, tudo em menos de 1 km. Sinceramente não me recordei de ver a temperatura em Portalegre, mas creio que estaria próxima dos 19/20 ºC.
Vou-te dar mais um exemplo: entre estes dois locais com 1,7 km de distância linear, acredito que no Inverno haverá temperaturas totalmente dispares, principalmente em noites com geada. É claro que o desnível entre um e outro é de uns 200 mts, o que potencia o Efeito Föhn.


----------



## remember (7 Out 2019 às 12:58)

Bons dias,

A reportar de Monte Gordo, esta-se que é um mimo, vento quase que nem vê-lo... A temperatura deve andar nos 28/29°C.


Curioso que viemos bastante tempo com nevoeiro cerrado, a temperatura chegou aos 7°C na zona da nacional 5 após o Poceirão.

Zona antes de Beja também com nevoeiro e após Beja, ainda com bastantes km's de nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2019 às 14:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> As diferenças são avassaladoras, inclusive em questão de menos de um km linear.
> No passado sábado fui a Marvão e quando regressei às 23.30, no alto da vila estava algum vento mas nada desagradável. Quando cheguei à Portagem, sentia-se bem o frio, com 11/12 ºC medidos pelo carro. No caminho de Portalegre, antes de começar a descer o Alto de Monte Paleiros era essa a temperatura; quando cheguei à primeira curva apertada com a encosta virada a S/SE, a temperatura automaticamente passou para os 15/16 ºC, tudo em menos de 1 km. Sinceramente não me recordei de ver a temperatura em Portalegre, mas creio que estaria próxima dos 19/20 ºC.
> Vou-te dar mais um exemplo: entre estes dois locais com 1,7 km de distância linear, acredito que no Inverno haverá temperaturas totalmente dispares, principalmente em noites com geada. É claro que o desnível entre um e outro é de uns 200 mts, o que potencia o Efeito Föhn.



Bons relatos, está visto que em Portalegre em virtude do relevo e rede hidrográfica há grandes variações de temperatura. Como costumo dizer isto das inversões térmicas é bem complexo, pois é incrível como há casos de pequenos vales (50mts de desnivel entre o topo e fundo de vale) com diferenças de 6-8 graus. No meu caso como faço ciclismo/Btt sinto as diferenças mesmo na própria respiração, por exemplo atravesso um vale com 10 graus e 100% hr e subo até um topo com 21 graus e 20 %Hr.
Desculpem offtopic


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2019 às 17:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> As diferenças são avassaladoras, inclusive em questão de menos de um km linear.
> No passado sábado fui a Marvão e quando regressei às 23.30, no alto da vila estava algum vento mas nada desagradável. Quando cheguei à Portagem, sentia-se bem o frio, com 11/12 ºC medidos pelo carro. No caminho de Portalegre, antes de começar a descer o Alto de Monte Paleiros era essa a temperatura; quando cheguei à primeira curva apertada com a encosta virada a S/SE, a temperatura automaticamente passou para os 15/16 ºC, tudo em menos de 1 km. Sinceramente não me recordei de ver a temperatura em Portalegre, mas creio que estaria próxima dos 19/20 ºC.
> Vou-te dar mais um exemplo: entre estes dois locais com 1,7 km de distância linear, acredito que no Inverno haverá temperaturas totalmente dispares, principalmente em noites com geada. É claro que o desnível entre um e outro é de uns 200 mts, o que potencia o Efeito Föhn.


Toda essa zona é extremamente fria. Conheço quem registe -5ºC ou mesmo abaixo na Vargem mesmo ao fim da madrugada. São buracos de ar frio. 

Entretanto, 32.5ºC por aqui. Outubro? Onde?


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2019 às 17:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Toda essa zona é extremamente fria. Conheço quem registe -5ºC ou mesmo abaixo na Vargem mesmo ao fim da madrugada. São buracos de ar frio.
> 
> Entretanto, 32.5ºC por aqui. Outubro? Onde?


É Outubro mascarado de Julho.
Máxima de 31,4°c aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Out 2019 às 18:49)

Boas,
Mais um dia normal de Julho em Outubro.
Máxima de 31,5°c.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2019 às 20:30)

Estremoz: subida acentuada da temperatura com máxima de 31,7 ºC (já muito perto do valor máximo absoluto que tenho registado para o mês de Outubro: 33,9 ºC).


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2019 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2019 às 21:21)

Crepúsculo de hoje, a partir de Estremoz... talvez o mais bonito crepúsculo que alguma vez vi


----------



## remember (8 Out 2019 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

Ao segundo dia, um verdadeiro dia à Algarve, vento quase nulo durante toda a manhã e princípio da tarde, quando soprava era do quadrante Leste, após as 14 h rodou para Sul, mas manteve-se o resto da tarde com bastante calor, quem diria...

A água mantém-se nos 19°C, ainda há pouco fomos à rua e o carro sempre nos 23.5°C, isto em Monte Gordo e Vila Real de Santo Antônio.

Ontem em VRSA depois das 21h, ainda 24.5°C 



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2019 às 18:38)

Boas. Dia extremamente seco por aqui, com 8% de mínima de HR, um dos valores mais baixos que já tive. A estação do IPMA seguia com 10% nessa altura. T. máxima de 28.3ºC e mínima de 14.4ºC. Sigo agora com 25.4ºC e 31% HR.

A amplitude da humidade foi de *86%*.


----------



## remember (11 Out 2019 às 13:07)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia acordou cinzento ao contrário dos últimos 4 dias.

O vento sopra do quadrante Leste, e o mar está agitado.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2019 às 17:26)

Por Estremoz vai pingando... 24,0 graus.


----------



## remember (11 Out 2019 às 23:24)

Boa noite pessoal,

de volta ao cantinho... Quarta fomos visitar "nuestros hermanos" mais precisamente a praia de Punta Umbria, a praia estava bastante suja de algas, o dia foi agradável.
Por terras lusas, o melhor dia a par de Terça foi o de ontem, com muito vento de Leste, rodando para o quadrante Sul da parte da tarde e trazendo o mar agitado, que se manteve hoje, com a diferença das nuvens de hoje.
Que venha de lá essa chuvinha que bem é precisa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Out 2019 às 10:57)

remember disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> de volta ao cantinho... Quarta fomos visitar "nuestros hermanos" mais precisamente a praia de Punta Umbria, a praia estava bastante suja de algas, o dia foi agradável.
> Por terras lusas, o melhor dia a par de Terça foi o de ontem, com muito vento de Leste, rodando para o quadrante Sul da parte da tarde e trazendo o mar agitado, que se manteve hoje, com a diferença das nuvens de hoje.
> Que venha de lá essa chuvinha que bem é precisa



Foste logo a Punta Umbría, a praia mais abarrotada da província de Huelva? 
Há praias melhores que essa...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2019 às 15:33)

Boas. Vento com rajadas de Sul por aqui, com rajada de 55 km/h atual. Sigo com 27.7ºC e 42% HR com nuvens dispersas.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2019 às 15:56)

Rajada de *65 km/h* mesmo agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2019 às 16:33)

Explodiu alguma convecção aqui mas depressa morreu e só chove a SW.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2019 às 16:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas. Vento com rajadas de Sul por aqui, com rajada de 55 km/h atual. Sigo com 27.7ºC e 42% HR com nuvens dispersas.



Boa tarde para todos.
Dia muito ventoso, com incremento nas últimas horas. Arrisco-me a dizer que hoje parece uma fotocópia do fatídico 15 de Outubro de 2017, ligeiramente mais fresco, mas com uma entrada de ar do Norte de África, carregado de poeiras...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2019 às 16:42)

Aqui já começou a chover com pingas grossas mas não dá para acumular e continua solarengo.  26.2ºC com 50% HR e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2019 às 16:51)

Chove bem, 0.2mm acumulados e há mais pelo radar. 24.6ºC e 61% HR.

Edit: 23 mm/h, 0.6mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Out 2019 às 17:01)

Agora






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2019 às 17:29)

Ah valentona 





Infelizmente, não estou por lá este fim de semana. Pode ser que dê para baixar o pó.
Notável rápido desenvolvimento e dissipação das outras células.

EDIT: Eco roxo a passar a norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2019 às 17:53)

Não deu sequer trovoada, e o que choveu foi breve


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2019 às 22:19)

A vista esta tarde, a partir de Vila Viçosa... Grande ventania em terra...


----------



## remember (13 Out 2019 às 01:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Foste logo a Punta Umbría, a praia mais abarrotada da província de Huelva?
> Há praias melhores que essa...


Não houve qualquer tipo de problema, até porque estava muito pouca gente quando chegámos, depois com o decorrer do dia foi enchendo, mas nada de muito exagerado, dia de semana...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agri (13 Out 2019 às 16:50)

A tarde segue com sol por aqui, depois de uma manhã de céu nublado.
As perspetivas são de pouca chuva para aqui, também não percebo o aviso do IPMA.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2019 às 19:17)

Há exatamente 1 ano, era esta a publicação "em destaque" do Seguimento Sul. 


Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> O vento aumentou muito de intensidade (rajadas que ultrapassam já os 50 Km/h). Este planalto é propenso a isto mesmo.
> A humidade também aumentou muito, o que provoca um sensação térmica de temperatura em subida.
> 
> O céu começa a compor-se.
> ...



Na noite a seguir, ocorreu a primeira chuvada no ano hidrológico passado (derivada da Leslie) no Interior Sul e Algarve, com acumulados superiores a 20 mm em certos pontos do Alentejo. 
Na segunda metade do mês, o Interior Sul e Algarve conseguiu ter acumulados superiores à média de outubro.  É pena que isso não deva ocorrer este ano.


----------



## Agri (13 Out 2019 às 19:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há exatamente 1 ano, era esta a publicação "em destaque" do Seguimento Sul.
> 
> 
> Na noite a seguir, ocorreu a primeira chuvada no ano hidrológico passado (derivada da Leslie) no Interior Sul e Algarve, com acumulados superiores a 20 mm em certos pontos do Alentejo.
> Na segunda metade do mês, o Interior Sul e Algarve conseguiu ter acumulados superiores à média de outubro.  É pena que isso não deva ocorrer este ano.


Trovoadas jahá 1 ano pelo Alentejo.
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-outubro-2018.9849/pagina-6


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2019 às 19:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há exatamente 1 ano, era esta a publicação "em destaque" do Seguimento Sul.
> 
> 
> Na noite a seguir, ocorreu a primeira chuvada no ano hidrológico passado (derivada da Leslie) no Interior Sul e Algarve, com acumulados superiores a 20 mm em certos pontos do Alentejo.
> Na segunda metade do mês, o Interior Sul e Algarve conseguiu ter acumulados superiores à média de outubro.  É pena que isso não deva ocorrer este ano.


Choveu bastante em pouco tempo nessa noite e com trovoada à mistura. Fez estragos nuns sítios, mas foi benéfico noutros. Tomara que esta frente fosse igual no que diz respeito à precipitação, mas não é o caso.
O rio Caia estava completamente seco, mas no dia a seguir voltou a correr. Este ano, com os lençóis freáticos no fundo e por consequência com as nascentes secas,  está para durar.
Foto tirada hoje por uma residente de Arronches:





Haja fé nos próximos tempos..!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 20:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Choveu bastante em pouco tempo nessa noite e com trovoada à mistura. Fez estragos nuns sítios, mas foi benéfico noutros. Tomara que esta frente fosse igual no que diz respeito à precipitação, mas não é o caso.
> O rio Caia estava completamente seco, mas no dia a seguir voltou a correr. Este ano, com os lençóis freáticos no fundo e por consequência com as nascentes secas,  está para durar.
> Foto tirada hoje por uma residente de Arronches:
> 
> ...



Pois, é verdade neste momento os lençóis freáticos estão na penúria, e será preciso mesmo chover muito para os recarregar novamente, e muito mais ainda para os reabastecer rios e ribeiros, e mais ainda para estes manteram um caudal para a época de inverno, principalmemente.
É desolador, ver seja qual for o rio, assim completamente seco, lá nisso o Leslie, trouxe alguma coisa boa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2019 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com nebulosidade alta.

Máxima: 23.4ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC

Faz hoje 30 anos sobre o 13 de Outubro de 1989 (que na altura foi numa 6ª feira 13), tenho as imagens nesse dia gravadas no meu cérebro e consigo rever, a chuva torrencial, os trovões que mais pareciam autênticas bombas que até hoje nunca mais ouvi trovões iguais, lembro-me de ser 16 horas e ir à janela da minha sala e ver a rua completamente inundada com cerca de 1 metro de altura. como na altura tinha 9 anos fiquei com algum pavor de trovoadas, mas com a idade foi passando e hoje até gosto mas também nunca mais ouvi bombas daquelas..


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 20:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com nebulosidade alta.
> 
> Máxima: 23.4ºC
> mínima: 15.3ºC
> ...



Já hoje tinha visto um post acerca desse acontecimento, mas agora já fiquei a saber o que se tinha passado nesse dia.
É normal, ficar-se sempre com algum receio, nesse caso dos trovões, ainda para mais sendo um evento severo, e dada a tua tenra idade, mas depois como dizes e bem são coisa que vamos ultrapassando com o passar do tempo.
Sabes me dizer se esse evento foi generalizado ao resto do país, ou se foi apenas mais localizado.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2019 às 20:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com nebulosidade alta.
> 
> Máxima: 23.4ºC
> mínima: 15.3ºC
> ...





Pedro1993 disse:


> Já hoje tinha visto um post acerca desse acontecimento, mas agora já fiquei a saber o que se tinha passado nesse dia.
> É normal, ficar-se sempre com algum receio, nesse caso dos trovões, ainda para mais sendo um evento severo, e dada a tua tenra idade, mas depois como dizes e bem são coisa que vamos ultrapassando com o passar do tempo.
> Sabes me dizer se esse evento foi regeneralizado ao resto do país, ou se foi apenas mais localizado.


Era esta a sinóptica desse dia:





Parece algo tão inofensivo, mas pelo o que li sobre esse evento, Faro acumulou quase 170mm nesse dia.
Não encontrei grandes informações sobre o mesmo, portanto, não sei se foi generalizado. No entanto, em dezembro desse ano houve cheias no Tejo, portanto, acho que explica como terá sido o outono. 
Peço desculpa pelo Off-Topic.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 20:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Era esta a sinóptica desse dia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas informações, pois só por esse valor de 170 mm, para esse dia , já diz tudo, sim eu já ouvi falar que foi também nesse mesmo ano, uma das boas cheias aqui pelo Tejo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2019 às 21:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já hoje tinha visto um post acerca desse acontecimento, mas agora já fiquei a saber o que se tinha passado nesse dia.
> É normal, ficar-se sempre com algum receio, nesse caso dos trovões, ainda para mais sendo um evento severo, e dada a tua tenra idade, mas depois como dizes e bem são coisa que vamos ultrapassando com o passar do tempo.
> Sabes me dizer se esse evento foi regeneralizado ao resto do país, ou se foi apenas mais localizado.



O evento foi mais localizado entre Faro e Tavira. Tanto que em Faro foi o dia mais chuvoso que a estação registou com 164 mm. Embora, o 3 de Dezembro desse mesmo ano, tenha tido outro episódio mais grave em Tavira, com a destruição parcial da ponte romana. Foi o Outono mais extremo até hoje. 

*Climatologia das precipitações intensas no sul de Portugal* http://zephyrus.ulisboa.pt/sites/default/files/pub/ts/phd_mf_2003.pdf

Um estudo com 447 páginas. 

Existe este tópico aqui no fórum com algumas informações: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/excepcionalidade-do-outono-de-1989-no-sotavento-algarvio.6327/

Mas, lá está, tal como disse o @joralentejano , só existe referência a esse acumulado mas as notícias não existem, existem notícias mas a 3 de Dezembro de 1989.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2019 às 21:45)

Estremoz: 19,2 ºC por agora... aguardamos a madrugada e a passagem da superfície frontal fria (possibilidade de aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e rajadas de vento).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2019 às 00:57)

Venha ela 


Spoiler: Imagem de Radar (expandir)











Sigo com 16.2ºC e 83% HR com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2019 às 01:55)

Acabam de fazer relâmpagos a SW


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2019 às 02:00)

Estremoz: trovoada a oeste, ainda relativamente longe... Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens baixas mas que permitem ver alguns relâmpagos.

EDIT: No mapa das descargas eléctricas do IPMA verifica-se que a trovoada teve início por volta das 01h30 em Alcácer do Sal e terminou às 02h00 em Vendas Novas...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2019 às 02:22)

Mais uns flashes a Oeste, vi agora um flash de dimensões consideraveis nessa direção. 15.7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2019 às 02:56)

A frente já vem enfraquecida para o interior, tal como previsto.
O aviso do IPMA não faz sentido nenhum.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2019 às 03:31)

Estremoz: chuva forte... valente carga de água.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2019 às 04:01)

Agora tambem se ouve trovoada  continua a chover de forma  moderafa.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2019 às 04:09)

Rajadas muito fortes por aqui com granizo!

*70 km/h*.


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2019 às 07:53)

10mm no barlavento.
5mm no sotavento.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Out 2019 às 08:59)

Agreste disse:


> 10mm no barlavento.
> 5mm no sotavento.



Era bom era... Se fosse isso tudo. 
Em faro choveu cerca de 4.3 mm.
No resto do Algarve somente cerca de 2 mm. 
O que rendeu foi essa linha de instabilidade que passou entre quarteira e Faro, Beja, evora e Estremoz.. E rendeu esses valores pois abaixo de Setúbal foi o esperado.. Fraco!
Quase... Quase 6 meses depois superei a barreira do 1 mm diário!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2019 às 11:00)

Boas. Sigo com 7.4mm acumulados da noite. Rajada máxima de 71 km/h à passagem da linha de instabilidade que deixou granizo, mas não ouvi trovoada.

Agora vem aí mais chuva, com 15.2ºC e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## JPAG (14 Out 2019 às 12:02)

Bom dia!! 

Primeiro dia de outono por aqui!
Temperaturas agradáveis para a época, algum vento "fresco" e alguma chuva.

A chuva chegou ao fim de vários meses de secura. Não me lembro da última vez que ouvia chuva durante a noite. A chuva chegou por volta das 3:45 e durou cerca de 30 minutos. Ainda se ouviram 2 trovões.. pelos acumulados aqui perto deve ter rondando os 8/10 mm. Valor bastante razoável tendo em conta outros municípios Alentejanos. 
Aqui ao lado na raia espanhola os valores foram bem fracos.. as estações de Cheles e Olivença não chegaram aos 3mm. 

Vamos ver como corre o 2° round durante a tarde. Mais 10 mm vinham a calhar muito bem...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Out 2019 às 12:26)

Bom dia

Finalmente um dia de outono, com precipitação e temperaturas normais para a época.
À noite caiu bem em Portalegre, o que me fez acordar por volta das 3.30 h. De manhã houve alguns períodos de sol com nuvens, mas agora em Arronches voltou a chover com bastante intensidade e com o incremento do vento. 
Tão bom ver chover!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2019 às 12:27)

Já com 11.8mm nesta zona da cidade. Vai chovendo.  13.4ºC, finalmente um dia de Outono.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2019 às 12:35)

Mais seco do que aqui, não há. 

Faro (Aeroporto): 4.3 mm
Olhão (EPPO): 0.2 mm
Azinheiro (Estói): 1.27 mm
Tavira: 1.2 mm
VRSA: 4 mm
Castro Marim. 1.9 mm

Mértola: 1.3 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2019 às 12:35)

Boa carga de água que caiu há pouco, tal como disseram finalmente um dia de outono, espero que o verão se tenha ido embora por este ano.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2019 às 12:39)

Por falar em carga de água, registei rain rate máximo de 110 mm/h durante esse aguaceiro.  Agora era chover assim a semana inteira.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2019 às 12:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por falar em carga de água, registei rain rate máximo de 110 mm/h durante esse aguaceiro.  Agora era chover assim a semana inteira.


Isso é que era de valor, pode ser que lá para quinta-feira volte a chover.
Entretanto, parou de chover por aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2019 às 12:53)

Por Albufeira está sol e os "Camones" na piscina 
A temperatura baixou significativamente em relação aos últimos dias e está vento moderado de noroeste ainda assim está excelente para eles e mesmo para mim não está mau... Ando de t-shirt sem problemas. Para o comum dos mortais a seca acabou porque já choveu...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2019 às 17:11)

Boas,
Segundo me disseram, choveu bem por Arronches. Aparentemente, choveu mais do que o previsto, pois, as previsões indicavam valores inferiores a 10mm em praticamente toda a região. 
Portalegre: *16.7mm*
Netatmo: *13.2mm*
Elvas: *11.7mm*

Na quinta-feira, deverá chover mais. Veremos!


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Out 2019 às 17:26)

Precipitação acumulada Rede Meteo Alentejo:
Serpa 4,2mm
Bemposta 2,1mm
Amareleja 2,4mm
Mértola 3,0mm
Almodôvar 4,6mm
Évora 13,6mm
Maral 10,8mm
Marvão 5,8mm

(Beja ; Moura e Mourão entupidos)


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2019 às 17:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada Rede Meteo Alentejo:
> Serpa 4,2mm
> Bemposta 2,1mm
> Amareleja 2,4mm
> ...


Esses valores de Marvão são suspeitos... tem quase sempre valores baixos para a zona que é, duvido que só tenha chovido isso, devia ser revisto isso.


----------



## efcm (14 Out 2019 às 18:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada Rede Meteo Alentejo:
> Serpa 4,2mm
> Bemposta 2,1mm
> Amareleja 2,4mm
> ...



Onde fica Maral ?


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2019 às 18:18)

efcm disse:


> Onde fica Maral ?


Fica bem perto de Marvão.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2019 às 20:21)

Boas. O acumulado final por aqui ficou-se pelos 13.2mm. Madrugada de vento forte e chuva forte com granizo à passagem da frente, e dia com alguns aguaceiros e chuva moderada de manhã. Sigo agora com 13.0ºC, é possível que a mínima seja batida até às 0h.

Extremos de hoje até agora:


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2019 às 21:27)

Confirma-se a fraca pluviosidade! Fui dar uma volta ao terreno ao pé de Quarteira e nem deu para regar... Nem  fez poças no caminho de terra batida. Em Setembro fez poças e molhou o terreno 2 dedos, agora nem isso. Sendo assim ainda não é desta que vai começar a nascer erva... Não me recordo de uma situação assim desde sempre ... É impressionante ver o estado de secura da vegetação por aqui. Já é aparatosa a diferença entre a vegetação dos quintais regados e a vegetação de sequeiro circundante.


----------



## comentador (14 Out 2019 às 22:14)

Boa noite!

Em Alvalade Sado acumulou 15,0 mm. Excelente rega!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2019 às 22:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Confirma-se a fraca pluviosidade! Fui dar uma volta ao terreno ao pé de Quarteira e nem deu para regar... Nem  fez poças no caminho de terra batida. Em Setembro fez poças e molhou o terreno 2 dedos, agora nem isso. Sendo assim ainda não é desta que vai começar a nascer erva... Não me recordo de uma situação assim desde sempre ... É impressionante ver o estado de secura da vegetação por aqui. Já é aparatosa a diferença entre a vegetação dos quintais regados e a vegetação de sequeiro circundante.



Em 2009, chegámos a Dezembro sem erva, não está muito diferente desse Outono, em que rendeu só 21 mm.  Em Quarteira, não vi nenhuma "camona" na praia

Esta tarde, passou umas belas células na zona de Loulé, era visível da 125. Saí de Olhão com sol e cheguei com sol, apanhei 2 aguaceiros na Variante de Faro e outro na baixa de Faro, em Quarteira e Vilamoura não apanhei nada.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2019 às 22:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2009, chegámos a Dezembro sem erva, não está muito diferente desse Outono, em que rendeu só 21 mm.  Em Quarteira, não vi nenhuma "camona" na praia
> 
> Esta tarde, passou umas belas células na zona de Loulé, era visível da 125. Saí de Olhão com sol e cheguei com sol, apanhei 2 aguaceiros na Variante de Faro e outro na baixa de Faro, em Quarteira e Vilamoura não apanhei nada.


Recordo que esse ano choveu em Setembro e Outubro e depois fechou a torneira até 20 e tal de Dezembro. 21mm foi em Faro... Nesse ano houve bastante conveção em Setembro em particular no Caldeirão e depois Outubro foi muito variável de zona para zona...Apesar de ter sido um Outono seco penso que não tem comparação com agora pelo menos nesta fase inicial...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2019 às 23:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada Rede Meteo Alentejo:
> Serpa 4,2mm
> Bemposta 2,1mm
> Amareleja 2,4mm
> ...


Beja acumulou 12 mm (IPMA)


----------



## meteo_xpepe (15 Out 2019 às 17:30)

Acumulado ontem em Cuba foi de 8.4mm. Total anual apenas nos 176mm


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2019 às 18:04)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Total anual apenas nos 176mm


Verdade, só por aí se vê como tem sido este ano em termos de precipitação, principalmente no Sul. A estação netatmo perto da minha zona leva 206mm anuais, dos quais 83mm são de Abril.
A média anual para Arronches é de 600/650mm...


----------



## Agri (15 Out 2019 às 19:49)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Acumulado ontem em Cuba foi de 8.4mm. Total anual apenas nos 176mm


Aposto que muitas zonas de Marrocos já choveu mais que isso.
Quinta-feira mais uma frente de tetra para o sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2019 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e noite fria.

Máxima: 20.6ºC
mínima: 10.6ºC

Mais uma anormalidade na mínima, desde 2007 que nunca registei uma mínima tão baixa.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2019 às 20:22)

Boas, aqui a noite também foi fresca, temperatura agradável durante a tarde.

Máxima: 16,3°c
Mínima: 8°c


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Out 2019 às 22:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e noite fria.
> 
> Máxima: 20.6ºC
> mínima: 10.6ºC
> ...


É para te ires habituando 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2019 às 22:50)

Boas. Extremos de hoje por aqui:





Agora sigo com 13.3ºC e 69% HR com vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2019 às 23:16)

Boas,

Só uma curiosidade, recentemente falei com familiares que tenho no Algarve (concelho de Albufeira), contaram-me que em Paderne uma nascente que abastece uns antigos tanques secou, e a ultima vez que aconteceu foi há 100 anos. Acham exagerado? Alguém conhece esse sitio?

Obrigado

Edit: Será esta?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Out 2019 às 23:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Só uma curiosidade, recentemente falei com familiares que tenho no Algarve (concelho de Albufeira), contaram-me que em Paderne uma nascente que abastece uns antigos tanques secou, e a ultima vez que aconteceu foi há 100 anos. Acham exagerado? Alguém conhece esse sitio?
> 
> Obrigado


Eu não conheço essa nascente, e nunca ouvi falar da mesma João , mas se assim for, é porque há 100 anos já se saiu dum "buraco" idêntico, e desta vez não vai ser diferente   

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2019 às 23:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu não conheço essa nascente, e nunca ouvi falar da mesma João , mas se assim for, é porque há 100 anos já se saiu dum "buraco" idêntico, e desta vez não vai ser diferente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim claro e é esse o meu desejo,mas fiquei impressionado com os ditos 100 anos, óbvio que carece de confirmação...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Out 2019 às 23:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim claro e é esse o meu desejo,mas fiquei impressionado com os ditos 100 anos, óbvio que carece de confirmação...


Eu sei que sim João, e os modelos vão nos dando alguns sinais positivos, não vejo nada de estabilidade nos próximos tempos  mas vamos ver! Se se confirmar os tais 100 anos, mostra mais uma vez que as grandes  secas não são novidade do século XX, ou XXI  , o problema parece ser a pouca distância temporal com que estão a ocorrer 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (17 Out 2019 às 01:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Só uma curiosidade, recentemente falei com familiares que tenho no Algarve (concelho de Albufeira), contaram-me que em Paderne uma nascente que abastece uns antigos tanques secou, e a ultima vez que aconteceu foi há 100 anos. Acham exagerado? Alguém conhece esse sitio?
> 
> ...


Isso é a fonte de Paderne! É uma importante exsurgência do Querença-Silves. Se essa fonte está realmente seca diz bem do estado de saúde do aquífero, ou seja, está na Penúria! A águas do Algarve também já deve estar a tirar água do aquífero para poupar as barragens... Estamos numa espiral decadente senão chove é melhor migrar ou emigrar... É esperar sentado!


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2019 às 08:51)

Bom dia

Manhã de chuvinha moderada, persistente, daquela que faz falta aos terrenos e que permite a infiltração completa. Apesar do radar não o demonstrar, em Arronches continua a chover mais ligeiramente do que na área de Portalegre (cidade).
Pode continuar assim todo o dia


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2019 às 09:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Manhã de chuvinha moderada, persistente, daquela que faz falta aos terrenos e que permite a infiltração completa. Apesar do radar não o demonstrar, em Arronches continua a chover mais ligeiramente do que na área de Portalegre (cidade).
> Pode continuar assim todo o dia


Bom dia,
Ainda assim bem pouco, a chuva passou quase toda a noite de "raspão" a norte de Portalegre, Castelo de vide, Nisa, Gavião etc, deve ter chovido bem pelas imagens de radar.
Por agora chove fraco por aqui, pode ser que durante o dia chova mais, o radar está-se a compor.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2019 às 11:00)

Boas. Dia Londrino por aqui... muita humidade, nevoeiro e morrinha. Choveu bem ao inicio da manhã e sigo com 7.2mm. 15.7ºC e 96% HR com vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## redragon (17 Out 2019 às 11:18)

Elvas....zero de água...


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Out 2019 às 11:57)

Maral 7,2mm
Marvão 6,0mm


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2019 às 12:03)

Portalegre, *9.1mm*
Elvas e netatmo, *0mm*.  Se Arronches tiver 1/2mm já é bom, a chuva mais intensa tem passado toda a Norte de Portalegre. 

Provavelmente Portalegre irá acumulando ao longo do dia, já quanto à zona Sudeste do distrito, não deverá ser assim. Vamos ver o que chove até sábado por lá.


----------



## Agri (17 Out 2019 às 12:07)

Elvas, nada de chuva.


----------



## Agri (17 Out 2019 às 12:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Portalegre, *9.1mm*
> Elvas e netatmo, *0mm*.  Se Arronches tiver 1/2mm já é bom, a chuva mais intensa tem passado toda a Norte de Portalegre.
> 
> Provavelmente Portalegre irá acumulando ao longo do dia, já quanto à zona Sudeste do distrito, não deverá ser assim. Vamos ver o que chove até sábado por lá.


Por Elvas parece outro mundo... não chove nada e o chão está seco, parece que existe um muro até Portalegre, dali para baixo não cai nada.
Como dijem los espanholes no passa nada.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2019 às 13:03)

Agri disse:


> Por Elvas parece outro mundo... não chove nada e o chão está seco, parece que existe um muro até Portalegre, dali para baixo não cai nada.
> Como dijem los espanholes no passa nada.


A serra de S. Mamede contribui sempre para estas diferenças e nestas situações em que as frentes se vão desfazendo à medida que avançam para Sul e só resultam em chuva mais orográfica, ainda é mais o notável. Arronches fica sempre no meio...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2019 às 14:09)

Estremoz: muita chuva persistente desde o meio - dia ...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2019 às 14:16)

Agri disse:


> Elvas, nada de chuva.





Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: muita chuva persistente desde o meio - dia ...



Se em Estremoz chove, em Elvas também choverá


----------



## JPAG (17 Out 2019 às 15:43)

Boas. Excelente o dia de hoje 

Morrinha desde o meio da manhã, que por volta das 14h passou a aguaceiro/chuva fraca durante uns minutos. De momento continua alguma morrinha fraca. 

A nível de acumulados é muito fraco, mas não estava à espera de mais por aqui. Devo ter *1-2mm* de acumulação no máximo dos máximos. 

Para os aquíferos e albufeiras esta chuva é praticamente indiferente, mas para os campos estes dias são muito bons (do ponto de vista da humidade). É preferível o tempo assim do que sol ou frio, e na falta de melhor (=chuva) já me contento com os dias assim.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Out 2019 às 16:41)

Dados Atualizados:
Maral 11.4mm
Marvão 12.0mm


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2019 às 16:53)

Aqui a chuva não pára desde madrugada, quase sempre fraca e com bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2019 às 17:36)

E já abriu o sol. Foi bom enquanto durou.  Nesta zona 10.2mm acumulados, como sempre em altitude com mais nevoeiro e pela orografia acumula mais. 17.8ºC e 97% HR, humidade que deve começar a descer bem com o sol.

Edit: Entretanto encobriu de novo.


----------



## Agri (17 Out 2019 às 19:37)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Se em Estremoz chove, em Elvas também choverá


Choveu tanto, que até fui regar.
Não vale a pena, a chuva desistiu de cair nestas zonas, no dia em que tiver um dia de chuva a sério, abro uma garrafa de champanhe e mato um vitelo.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2019 às 21:46)

Boas,
Já não chove há umas horas, mas o nevoeiro mantém-se, assim como HR nos 100%.
Noite amena com 16°c.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2019 às 21:50)

Boas,
Estou à distância, mas sempre faço um pequeno relato acerca do tempo pela minha zona. Segundo me disseram, em Arronches pouco choveu, mas em Portalegre tem chovido o dia todo. Se 21km fazem esta diferença, como é que não há-de haver uma enorme diferença entre o Norte e o Sul? Uma região tem montanhas e outra, planícies, e o mesmo se pode dizer de Portalegre e Arronches, mas neste caso é mais cabeços .
Portalegre: *15.6mm*
Netatmo: *0.7mm*
Elvas:* 0.6mm *

Deverá chover um pouco mais logo, se esta pequena frente chegar inteira, e no sábado. De resto, as previsões favoráveis para o Sul desapareceram.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2019 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:






Sigo com chuva fraca, 10.6mm totais acumulados, ainda vai acumulando de vez em quando aos poucos. 17.1ºC e 97% HR com vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Out 2019 às 08:56)

Agri disse:


> Choveu tanto, que até fui regar.
> Não vale a pena, a chuva desistiu de cair nestas zonas, no dia em que tiver um dia de chuva a sério, abro uma garrafa de champanhe e mato um vitelo.



Rapaziada, amanhã temos jantar em Elvas 
Fora de brincadeiras, Elvas é complicada para a chuva e para o calor. As disparidades para a larga maioria dos restantes concelhos do Alto Alentejo são abissais...


----------



## redragon (18 Out 2019 às 09:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, amanhã temos jantar em Elvas
> Fora de brincadeiras, Elvas é complicada para a chuva e para o calor. As disparidades para a larga maioria dos restantes concelhos do Alto Alentejo são abissais...


Bem mas ao menos que lhe dê bem aí para a Serra de S. Mamede, para ver se o Caia e o Xévora começam a meter água....


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2019 às 09:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, amanhã temos jantar em Elvas
> Fora de brincadeiras, Elvas é complicada para a chuva e para o calor. As disparidades para a larga maioria dos restantes concelhos do Alto Alentejo são abissais...


Basicamente, o triângulo C.Maior/Arronches/Elvas é assim. Se não fosse a latitude, Arronches seria uma zona bem mais seca e mesmo em termos de trovoadas é uma zona fraquinha. No entanto, em situações convectivas, a região de Elvas e Campo Maior tem algum historial. De resto, sempre foi assim e sempre será, principalmente nesta situações em que só chegam restos. No que diz respeito às temperaturas, o sudeste do Alto Alentejo é das regiões mais quentes do país estando uma das cidades mais quentes de Espanha mesmo ao lado.
Pelo menos que vá chovendo bem na Serra para o Rio Caia começar a correr, mas é muito difícil porque isto é muito pouco. Está seco há 3 meses, as nascentes estão praticamente secas e tem um longo percurso a percorrer...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Out 2019 às 09:56)

redragon disse:


> Bem mas ao menos que lhe dê bem aí para a Serra de S. Mamede, para ver se o Caia e o Xévora começam a meter água....



O Xévora, quando passa por La Codosera, ainda mantinha um pequeno fio de água, apesar de uma situação de seca tão prolongada no tempo. 
A Serra de S. Mamede tem um potencial orográfico que a torna única na região Sul. Ontem, choveu quase todo o dia e, mesmo que não houvesse precipitação,  o nevoeiro deixou bem a sua carga  Basta ver o gráfico diário da estação de Portalegre. Se houvesse uma estação a 800 mts, decerto que teria valores bem significativos e surpreendentes.


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Out 2019 às 10:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O Xévora, quando passa por La Codosera, ainda mantinha um pequeno fio de água, apesar de uma situação de seca tão prolongada no tempo.
> A Serra de S. Mamede tem um potencial orográfico que a torna única na região Sul. Ontem, choveu quase todo o dia e, mesmo que não houvesse precipitação,  o nevoeiro deixou bem a sua carga  Basta ver o gráfico diário da estação de Portalegre. Se houvesse uma estação a 800 mts, decerto que teria valores bem significativos e surpreendentes.


Temos uma estacao no Castelo de Marvão que registou ontem 12.9mm
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-marvao-2/


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2019 às 11:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O Xévora, quando passa por La Codosera, ainda mantinha um pequeno fio de água, apesar de uma situação de seca tão prolongada no tempo.
> A Serra de S. Mamede tem um potencial orográfico que a torna única na região Sul. Ontem, choveu quase todo o dia e, mesmo que não houvesse precipitação,  o nevoeiro deixou bem a sua carga  Basta ver o gráfico diário da estação de Portalegre. Se houvesse uma estação a 800 mts, decerto que teria valores bem significativos e surpreendentes.


No entanto, a presença da serra de São Mamede também acentua as diferenças na precipitação nas zonas mais altas e mais baixas da cidade.  O centro da cidade está mais perto das encostas principais da serra e a estação do IPMA basicamente em cima de uma, portanto acumulam sempre mais precipitação neste tipo de situações que por exemplo a zona mais baixa da cidade que está menos abrigada.

Por acaso acho que uma estação do IPMA mais a meio ou mesmo no topo da serra de São Mamede seria interessante.


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Out 2019 às 11:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> No entanto, a presença da serra de São Mamede também acentua as diferenças na precipitação nas zonas mais altas e mais baixas da cidade.  O centro da cidade está mais perto das encostas principais da serra e a estação do IPMA basicamente em cima de uma, portanto acumulam sempre mais precipitação neste tipo de situações que por exemplo a zona mais baixa da cidade que está menos abrigada.
> 
> Por acaso acho que uma estação do IPMA mais a meio ou mesmo no topo da serra de São Mamede seria interessante.


Temos uma mesmo no Alto da Vila de Marvão a 800 metros de altitude


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2019 às 11:52)

Falo de estações do IPMA para efeitos de dados oficiais  As estações do SNIRH que existem no Parque nem falo... Maioria abandonadas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Out 2019 às 12:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> Falo de estações do IPMA para efeitos de dados oficiais  As estações do SNIRH que existem no Parque nem falo... Maioria abandonadas.


A minha de Marvão nao está abandonada


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2019 às 12:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A minha de Marvão nao está abandonada


A tua estação não é de uma entidade oficial. Para não falar que a estação da vila de Marvão não está em grandes condições baseado no comportamento da temperatura nos dias mais quentes pois não?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2019 às 22:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se limpo ainda caíram umas pinguitas durante a manhã.

Máxima: 23.6ºC
mínima: 16.8ºC

Amanhã existe a possibilidade para a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas durante a tarde no Algarve. Embora, o Harmonie mostre a instabilidade a sul do Algarve, talvez passe mais junto ao litoral.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 02:04)

Os modelos parece que dão uma bela chuvada com vento forte por aqui à passagem da frente ao fim da tarde... Veremos! Sigo agora com 13.5ºC com 84% HR e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 11:19)

Já vai chuviscando por aqui, mas ainda não dá para acumular. Sigo com 13.3ºC e vento moderado de SW. Vamos ver como será a tarde, os modelos continuam a dar alguma chuva e o IPMA expandiu os avisos...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2019 às 12:43)

Se render 10mm por Faro e na generalidade do Algarve já não é mau. É para acalmar o pó!
O céu está encoberto e nas serras parece que chuvisca...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2019 às 13:49)

Por aqui, já chove fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 14:56)

Aqui já chove moderado também, 1.2mm até agora. Vento moderado a forte com rajada máxima de 47 km/h até agora. 16.6ºC e rain rate de 27 mm/h.

A frente parece estar a passar mais cedo do que o previsto, não?


----------



## sielwolf (19 Out 2019 às 14:59)

Bela carga de água por Portimão 

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (19 Out 2019 às 15:07)

Muita chuva por estes lados felizmente. Acho que vai ser ultrapassado o valor previsto pelos modelos.
Chuva moderada com períodos fortes. 

Enviado do meu ELE-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 15:20)

Hoje está a ser um dos melhores dias do Sotavento, deste ano, ao nível da chuva.

Dados de estações da Netatmo (até agora):

- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 13,4 mm
- Santo Estêvão: 6,6 mm
- Cabanas de Tavira: 3,9 mm
- Tavira: 3,8 mm
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 5 mm
- Alcaria do Cume: 6,2 mm
- Ilha de Faro: 1,7 mm

E a frente ainda nem passou! 

PS: Portimão: 33,1 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2019 às 15:27)

Muita chuva por Arronches  Uma benção


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 15:38)

Muita, e boa chuva a caminho do Sul 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2019 às 15:43)

18mm registados no Sitio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro,
Acima do esperado.. mas ainda bem!


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2019 às 15:51)

início de tarde com chuva, 2 aguaceiros fortes em Faro.
ao fim de vários meses há poças de água da chuva.

o tempo está a abrir... não deve cair mais nada.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2019 às 15:54)

eram necessárias mais 3 ou 4 situações destas até ao final do mês para nos aproximarmos da média.

assim estamos a entrar numa situação neutra.
há muito menos consumo, água que sai da barragem e a que chega não permite variações importantes.

é uma situação melhor que a anterior mas... temos de recuperar.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2019 às 15:56)

Agreste disse:


> eram necessárias mais 3 ou 4 situações destas até ao final do mês para nos aproximarmos da média.
> 
> assim estamos a entrar numa situação neutra.
> há muito menos consumo, água que sai da barragem e a que chega não permite variações importantes.
> ...




Sim, claro. Precisamos de muitos mais apisódios similares ou com mais chuva ainda... depois de um ano hidrológico a 40% do normal, precisamos de muito mais chuva..


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 16:09)

5.4mm por aqui. Ainda bem que no Sul já choveu qualquer coisa! Aqui parece me que vai ficar abaixo do previsto, mas chove moderado neste momento. 15.3ºC.


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2019 às 16:17)

“Olha a noiva chuva se vem linda!” 
19ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 16:26)

Ouço trovões.

Edit: Chuva forte com 9.8mm.

Edit 2: 11mm.


----------



## efcm (19 Out 2019 às 16:38)

Finalmente boas notícias vindas do sul.

Choveu mais que o previsto, agora é só esperar que no próximo sábado volte a chover mais que o previsto.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2019 às 16:38)

Também ouço trovões aqui, com nevoeiro.
Chove modernamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 16:40)

Chove ainda mais, com rate de 137 mm/h e 14 mm. Vento forte.

Edit: 15mm


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 16:42)

Já tenho parte da rua inundada, sarjetas entupidas. Chove muito forte.


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2019 às 16:57)

Chuva muito forte neste momento


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 17:15)

E vem o sol após a passagem da frente. 17mm acumulados, com 15.4ºC e 95% HR. Rate máximo de *137.9 mm/h*, o mais alto desde que tenho a estação!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2019 às 17:28)

Parou agora de chover, depois de mais de 2 horas a chover bem. O acumulado deverá ser certamente superior a 15mm. 
Na serra também deve ter chovido bem e há quem digo que a Ribeira de Arronches pode voltar a correr nos próximos dias. Espero que sim!
Em alguns locais já vai crescendo alguma erva e agora com tudo bem regado, deverá crescer com mais força.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 17:39)

Boas, 

Por aqui já choveu cerca de 15 mm em 3 horas com mais uns 5 mm acumulados ontem perfaz uns 20 mm este mês. 
Isto quando me parece que a região norte já ultrapassou a média mensal.
Tanto drama sem sentido.. E atenção que o melhor pode estar para vir para o final do mês!!


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2019 às 17:48)

*21,8mm* às 16utc em Portalegre, IPMA.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 17:54)

Tendo em conta a orografia e um desfasamento menor do radar, não me admira nada. Se até aqui choveu imenso imagino na Serra.

Aqui agora mais um pequeno aguaceiro vindo de um pequeno sistema convectivo já moribundo.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2019 às 19:07)

Zona da Cortelha, Loulé, com estragos provocados na altura da passagem de maior precipitação.
Possível "Downburst", mas não excluo a possibilidade de algum tornado, atendendo às fotos que já vi.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 19:33)

A frente está a deixar Portugal. No entanto ainda deverá chover fraco a moderado no Sotavento Algarvio.
Os acumulados deverão ser estes no Algarve:

- Costa Vicentina: *5 a 10 mm *
- Barlavento Algarvio/Monchique: *5 a 15* *mm*
- Zona de Portimão/Alvor: *>20 mm*, em certos locais ultrapassando os *30 mm*
- Zona de Lagoa: *15 a 20 mm *
- Costa do Sotavento Algarvio: *1 a 5 mm*
- Barrocal e Serra do Sotavento Algarvio: *5 a 25 mm*

Claramente um dia muito bom para o Algarve. Toda a região teve acumulados superiores ao previsto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 19:33)

Já se sabe mais alguma coisa sobre o downburst / tornado em Loulé?


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2019 às 19:38)

Eu como não gosto de favores reguei as árvores de manhã! Depois à hora de almoço quis fazer uma churrascada no terreno e tive de abortar pela chuva/chuvisco. Ainda apanhei chuva moderada no caminho para casa e tem chovido pela tarde. Se tivesse tido os 13mm de Santa Catarina não era mau. O terreno é relativamente perto de São Brás que fica em linha com Santa Catarina mas já vi que os acumulados são bastante díspares... 
Para reverter esta seca será preciso muito... Tenho rachas no terreno que quase meto a mão e as árvores num stress hídrico tremendo. O poço público ao lado que em tempos abasteceu todo o vale está quase seco e só o meu vizinho tirou de lá água para regar meia dúzia de árvores e uma horta de 20m²(eu tirei uma vez). Cada vez que se tira a água desce e já não sobe. Deve de estar já a uns 9 m de fundo e o poço deve ter uns 10 ou pouco mais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2019 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, choveu durante 2 horas e depois parou e só há bocado é que choveu mas pouco. Ou seja, de Olhão até VRSA pouco choveu.

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm

*Sotavento*:
Faro (Aeroporto): 15.6 mm
Olhão (IPMA): 4.4 mm
Tavira (IPMA): 2.1 mm
VRSA (IPMA): 2.4 mm
Castro Marim (IPMA): 3 mm
Martim Longo: 10.2 mm

A estação que mais acumulou foi a de Portimão (Praia da Rocha) com 26.8 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 20:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, choveu durante 2 horas e depois parou e só há bocado é que choveu mas pouco. Ou seja, de Olhão até VRSA pouco choveu.
> 
> Máxima: 22.3ºC
> mínima: 15.3ºC
> ...



Como já tinha dito numa mensagem minha anteriormente, a chuva foi pouca mas apenas numa faixa bem restrita à costa. 
Por exemplo, Tavira registou entre 2 a 3 mm. Já Santo Estêvão, não muito longe de Tavira mas um pouco mais para o Interior, registou quase 10 mm e Santa Catarina 17 mm. 
A linha de instabilidade pré-frontal passou sobretudo pela Serra do Caldeirão, e deve ter acumulado em certos pontos 20 mm ou mais. Alcoutim deve ter acumulado bem, mas não há lá nada, infelizmente.   

No entanto, grande parte da água canalizada e do regadio do Sotavento vem da Serra do Caldeirão, logo até acho que foi um ótimo evento.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2019 às 20:41)

o chão está duro como pedra... as árvores caem com pouco vento.

a próxima frente, se tudo correr bem, passará por aqui no sábado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 20:58)

Boas, 
A chuva por aqui foi pouca pensei que tivesse durado menos..  Caíram cerca de 15 mm juntando aos cerca de 5 mm do outro dia são cerca de 20 mm acumulados, e posso dar me por felizardo pois noutros sítios nem isso choveu. 
Somando tudo creio que temos uns 10 mm acumulados no barlavento e sotavento com algumas excepções pontuais. 
No resto do Alentejo passa se o mesmo. 
Na verdade está situação pouco ou nada altera em termos de barragens a sul do Tejo.. 
Agora veremos o que os próximos 15 dias nos reserva. 
Uma forte depressão cai se formar na zona dos Açores. Se vencer o anticiclone continental teremos dias e dias de chuva. 
Caso contrário teremos um tempo ameno e seco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 21:01)

*Chuva intensa provocou cerca de 20 inundações no distrito de Setúbal e no Alentejo*
19 out 2019 19:12

A chuva intensa que caiu hoje à tarde no distrito de Setúbal e no Alentejo provocou cerca de 20 inundações em habitações e vias públicas, sem causarem danos pessoais, disseram à agência Lusa fontes da Proteção Civil.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Setúbal indicou que no distrito foram registadas cerca de 10 inundações, até às 18:30, em habitações e vias públicas.

No distrito de Portalegre, de acordo com o CDOS, ocorreram sete inundações, sobretudo em vias públicas, cinco na cidade de Portalegre, uma no concelho do Crato e outra num estabelecimento hoteleiro, em Elvas.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...undacoes-no-distrito-de-setubal-e-no-alentejo


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Out 2019 às 21:08)

Precipitação acumulada hoje na Rede MeteoAlentejo:

_*Serpa: 11,4mm*
*Amareleja: 7,2mm*
*Mértola: 5,0mm*
*Moura: 20,8mm*
*Almodôvar: 4,2mm*
*Mourão: 5,8mm *
*Évora: 6,8mm*
*Maral: 9,3mm (dados até as 17h depois houve corte de luz)*
*Marvão: 4,3mm (dados até as 17h depois houve corte de luz)*
_


----------



## JPAG (19 Out 2019 às 21:10)

Boas.

Por aqui choveu o que era mais ou menos esperado, cerca de *10mm. *A estação IPMA de Estremoz indica um acumulado de 6.3mm e a de Elvas cerca de 11mm. 
Será o suficiente para alguma erva despontar nos locais mais húmidos. Os pequenos cursos de água por aqui continuam na mesma, como era esperado.. 
É apenas uma gota de água no deserto (literalmente ).
A estação de Cheles em Espanha, a mais perto da aldeia dos meus pais (cerca de 10km) registou menos de 5mm...  Amanhã verei se já consigo lavrar a terra pois nos últimos dias a terra ainda estava ressequida e dura. 

Fico feliz por ver que choveu um pouco por todo o Alentejo e Algarve, na maior parte dos casos foi pouco, mas hoje em dia temos que nos contentar com pouco. 

O racionamento de água em Vila Viçosa tem continuado. Hoje no período da tarde não houve água durante 2 ou 3 horas.. A minha mãe para terminar umas limpezas teve de meter o balde na rua para ter água para lavar o chão (felizmente foi no período de maior precipitação ). Espero que não se pense que a seca terminou porque esta chuva teria de cair durante várias semanas para normalizar a situação!!

P.S. Volto a frisar que comentários sobre a "dramatização" neste tópico não fazem qualquer sentido. Se o autor desses comentários acha que é com 10/15/20 mm de chuva que fica tudo resolvido ou percebe pouco disto ou não tem noção da realidade


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2019 às 14:54)

Boa tarde

Manhã de sol e nuvens em Portalegre, mas há uma hora, o céu começou a ficar mais carregado e ameaça chover no Centro da Cidade. Nos Fortios, está a chover com granizo à mistura.

EDIT: já chove e com grande intensidade, típico de aguaceiros de evolução


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2019 às 14:57)

Aqui na baixa da cidade chove fraco com pingas grossas. 15.8ºC. 0.2mm acumulados de manhã, presumivelmente chuva ainda no pluviómetro.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2019 às 15:01)

Algumas rajadas de vento forte agora e chove mais intensamente.

*71mm/h* de rate.

Edit: *120 mm/h*, chove bem forte! 2mm.

Edit 2: Granizo à mistura, continua a dar-lhe bem com 2.6mm. Temperatura nos 13.3ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2019 às 15:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Algumas rajadas de vento forte agora e chove mais intensamente.
> 
> *71mm/h* de rate.
> 
> Edit: *120 mm/h*, chove bem forte! 2mm.



Arrisco a dizer que, em 3 ou 4 minutos, a estação meteorológica deverá ter registado mais de 3 mm, dada a intensidade das precipitações


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2019 às 15:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Arrisco a dizer que, em 3 ou 4 minutos, a estação meteorológica deverá ter registado mais de 3 mm, dada a intensidade das precipitações


Sim, 3.4mm acumulados nos últimos minutos. Já abrandou a chuva.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2019 às 15:17)

Segunda rodada no centro da cidade. Novamente torrencial, mas sem tanta intensidade como há 15 minutos. 
O Sol também se quer aliar à festa. "Sol na eira e chuva no nabal"


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2019 às 15:33)

Eco roxo próximo de Veiros... Para quem é entendido, há possibilidade de fenómenos extremos com as presentes condições??


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2019 às 18:41)

Boas,
Ainda sobre o dia de ontem, só agora tive a possibilidade de publicar algumas fotos. Foi de facto uma excelente rega e é pena não continuar. Os ribeiros enxurraram para secar logo a seguir, como é óbvio.
Momentos antes de começar a chover com força...





Foi tão bom ver isto assim:












Em alguns locais, como disse no meu post anterior, já vai crescendo alguma erva:




Após a chuva...




_________
Ao final do dia, céus interessantes 












_______________
Acumulado bastante significativo em Portalegre e cerca de 10mm em Elvas. A netatmo entre Arronches e Elvas registou apenas 5mm, mas esteve off durante grande parte do dia. O acumulado mensal da mesma é de 20mm.
Em Arronches, o acumulado deverá ter ficado entre os 15/20mm. O mês deve estar entre os 30/40mm. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2019 às 19:25)




----------



## António josé Sales (20 Out 2019 às 19:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Ainda sobre o dia de ontem, só agora tive a possibilidade de publicar algumas fotos. Foi de facto uma excelente rega e é pena não continuar. Os ribeiros enxurraram para secar logo a seguir, como é óbvio.
> Momentos antes de começar a chover com força...
> 
> ...




Bonitas fotos parabéns!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 20:18)

joralentejano disse:


>



O Alentejo caminha a passsos largos para ser um deserto, e isto pode acontecer já médio/longo prazo, só no vídeo ve-se dezenas, ou mesmo centenas de hectares, e as árvores podem-se contar pelos dedos das mãos, pois são elas que "seguram" os solos e prendem grande parte da precipitação no solo.
Mesmo que chova, esses campos podem ganhar a cor verde, das ervas, mas todos os anos volta a acontecer o mesmo, logo que venha a estação seca, isso é tudo o que vai pagar bem caro, nas próximas gerações.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2019 às 21:52)

António josé Sales disse:


> Bonitas fotos parabéns!!


Muito Obrigado!! 


Pedro1993 disse:


> O Alentejo caminha a passsos largos para ser um deserto, e isto pode acontecer já médio/longo prazo, só no vídeo ve-se dezenas, ou mesmo centenas de hectares, e as árvores podem-se contar pelos dedos das mãos, pois são elas que "seguram" os solos e prendem grande parte da precipitação no solo.
> Mesmo que chova, esses campos podem ganhar a cor verde, das ervas, mas todos os anos volta a acontecer o mesmo, logo que venha a estação seca, isso é tudo o que vai pagar bem caro, nas próximas gerações.


Para mim não me restam dúvidas de que isso está a acontecer.
A situação na minha zona não está fácil, mas noutras zonas do Alentejo ainda estará pior como é o caso da do vídeo. Numa região do país chove a potes ao ponto de deixar quase os carros submersas e noutras estamos assim, com barragens abaixo dos 5% e campos resumidos a pó. Há realidade e realidades.
Entretanto, no nosso país aprovam-se projetos de agricultura intensiva como se houvesse água com fartura. Assim não se vai longe e quando não houver nada é que se pensa 2x.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 22:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito Obrigado!!
> 
> Para mim não me restam dúvidas de que isso está a acontecer.
> A situação na minha zona não está fácil, mas noutras zonas do Alentejo ainda estará pior como é o caso da do vídeo. Numa região do país chove a potes ao ponto de deixar quase os carros submersas e noutras estamos assim, com barragens abaixo dos 5% e campos resumidos a pó. Há realidade e realidades.
> Entretanto, no nosso país aprovam-se projetos de agricultura intensiva como se houvesse água com fartura. Assim não se vai longe e quando não houver nada é que se pensa 2x.



Pois, é, o nosso país e tão pequeno, mas tem muitas diferenças a nivel climátérica, ou neste caso a nível de precpitação, mas essa carga de água que cai na zona norte, ontem, equivaleu a metade da média para o mes de outubro, isto foi o que li nos media, ajuda muito, mas a água não tem tempo de se infiltar em profundidade, e vai correndo, e arrasta tudo á sua frente, vi o muro de suporte de um olival, que debitava água em todo o comprimento, uns 10 pu 15 metros, que parecia uma verdadeira cascata.
Quanto aos projecto agrícolas aprovada, com culturas exigentes água, aí mais no sul estamos a falar agora muito dos abacateiros,  não sei qual vai ser o futuro dessa cultura, daqui a uns anos, agora é tudo muito bonito, pois existe muita procura e a oferta é insuficiente o que acaba por encarecer bem o produto pago ao produtor, mas depois o cenário logo se vira ao contrário. 
Quem está nos gabintes, não sabe ou não quer saber o que se passa cá por fora.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2019 às 22:53)

Depois de um enfraquecimento do vento cheguei aos 10.2ºC, que agora aumentaram para os 10.4ºC. Vai ser uma noite mais outonal, definitivamente, se o vento parar pode ser até uma noite fresca. 

Extremos de hoje:





O acumulado acabou nos 5.0mm.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Out 2019 às 12:47)

joralentejano disse:


>


Esses solos não têm fertilidade nenhuma! Cada ano que passam ficam piores. Os níveis de matéria orgânica que já são no geral baixos no Sul caem a pique. Isto é uma bola de neve! Por mais trabalho de campo que se faça e hoje em dia existem muitas opções, não se consegue nada com estes níveis de precipitação e sem água para regadio.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Out 2019 às 13:27)

Forte aguaceiro de granizo há pouco, não ouvi trovoada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 13:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Esses solos não têm fertilidade nenhuma! Cada ano que passam ficam piores. Os níveis de matéria orgânica que já são no geral baixos no Sul caem a pique. Isto é uma bola de neve! Por mais trabalho de campo que se faça e hoje em dia existem muitas opções, não se consegue nada com estes níveis de precipitação e sem água para regadio.



Ainda no domingo estive numa formação e isso foi comentado, o nosso país não tinha os solos tão inférteis como tem neste momento, mas tem sido várias décadas seguidas de gradagens, que deixam o solo todo a descoberto e a pouca matéria organica vai-se embora.
E outra antigamente fertilizava-se os solos com estrume animal, hoje em dias os adubos químicos, não contribuem em nada para aumentarem os níveis de matéria organica, e depois os resultados estão á vsita de toda a gente, mas isso dava um grande tema para se debater no tópico respectivo.
O solo assim totalemnte exposta perde toda a vida microbiana, porque com temperatura que podem chegar aos 50ºC ao nível do solo, fica tudo cozido, e assim que chove mais alguma coisa, vai tudo de enxuarrada, a água não penetra nessas condições adversas.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2019 às 13:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Forte aguaceiro de granizo há pouco, não ouvi trovoada.


Aqui na zona só foi um aguaceiro fracote que nem acumulação deixou. Nem vi o radar, deve ter passado só pela Serra  13.2ºC depois desse pequeno aguaceiro. Mínima de 8.2ºC hoje.

Edit: Parece que se formou mesmo aqui, mas não deixou grande coisa deste lado, foi mesmo mesmo ao lado.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Out 2019 às 13:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui na zona só foi um aguaceiro fracote que nem acumulação deixou. Nem vi o radar, deve ter passado só pela Serra  13.2ºC depois desse pequeno aguaceiro. Mínima de 8.2ºC hoje.
> 
> Edit: Parece que se formou mesmo aqui, mas não deixou grande coisa deste lado, foi mesmo mesmo ao lado.


Incrível, por aqui choveu e bem com, granizo, ontem foi ao contrário, choveu mais aí do que aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Out 2019 às 14:43)

E já chove há 2 horas, vê-se bem no radar o efeito da orografia.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Out 2019 às 14:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui na zona só foi um aguaceiro fracote que nem acumulação deixou. Nem vi o radar, deve ter passado só pela Serra  13.2ºC depois desse pequeno aguaceiro. Mínima de 8.2ºC hoje.
> 
> Edit: Parece que se formou mesmo aqui, mas não deixou grande coisa deste lado, foi mesmo mesmo ao lado.





Davidmpb disse:


> Incrível, por aqui choveu e bem com, granizo, ontem foi ao contrário, choveu mais aí do que aqui.



Em Arronches está a chover, nada do outro mundo, mas em Mosteiros e no lugar da Nave Fria, as precipitações têm sido torrenciais e acompanhadas de granizo (o qual se dispensa). 
É engraçado constatar que, com as precipitações na passada semana, parece que a instabilidade é incrementada e origina evolução vertical não prevista pela Meteorologia. Acredito que, a ocorrência de trovoadas e instabilidade na nossa região, está intrinsecamente relacionada com índices favoráveis de humidade à superfície e nos solos.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2019 às 14:45)

Aqui ora chove um pouco ora para, hoje é tudo para a Serra mesmo.  Faz uma grande diferença mesmo uns km de terreno menos acidentado ou menos propício a convecção orográfica. 0.4mm.

Pena que a estação de Portalegre/Cidade está offline há quase 2 anos (ou mais?), porque está num excelente local para ver as diferenças causadas pela orografia.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Out 2019 às 14:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui ora chove um pouco ora para, hoje é tudo para a Serra mesmo.  Faz uma grande diferença mesmo uns km de terreno menos acidentado ou menos propício a convecção orográfica. 0.4mm.
> 
> Pena que a estação de Portalegre/Cidade está offline há quase 2 anos (ou mais?), porque está num excelente local para ver as diferenças causadas pela orografia.



Sim, sem dúvida iria ser interessante constar as diferenças. A estação de Portalegre (Serra) está com 67,8 mm desde dia 14, nada mau se fosse em toda a região , mas claramente influenciado pela orografia.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2019 às 17:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em Arronches está a chover, nada do outro mundo, mas em Mosteiros e no lugar da Nave Fria, as precipitações têm sido torrenciais e acompanhadas de granizo (o qual se dispensa).
> É engraçado constatar que, com as precipitações na passada semana, parece que a instabilidade é incrementada e origina evolução vertical não prevista pela Meteorologia. Acredito que, a ocorrência de trovoadas e instabilidade na nossa região, está intrinsecamente relacionada com índices favoráveis de humidade à superfície e nos solos.


Deve ter chovido bem na Serra, pois, a célula com eco amarelo esteve estacionária durante algum tempo por lá com essa intensidade. A EMA de Portalegre segue quase com 70mm, mas deve haver zonas na Serra nos 80/90mm. Vamos lá ver se nos próximos dias a Ribeira de Arronches tem caudal suficiente para começar a correr junto à vila para dar alguma alegria. É frustrante estar quase no fim de Outubro e ver o Rio Caia naquele estado. 
No que diz respeito ás temperaturas, a mínima de hoje por Arronches deve ter baixado dos 5ºC.


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2019 às 17:27)

Ourique com 19ºC, trovoada e uma chuvada valente


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2019 às 17:59)

A seguir para E/SE
Muitos trovões!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2019 às 19:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens no céu.

Máxima: 19.5ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC 

Pela primeira vez, registei uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC, em pleno Outubro.  Vem aí é a Idade do Gelo..


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2019 às 00:27)

Trovoada bem proxima de Vila do Bispo,Aljezur, Sines. Atenção às cheias repentinas


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2019 às 00:37)

Se o eco roxo atingir o Oeste do Algarve, pode vir a ter danos consideráveis. Está muito forte


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2019 às 01:38)

A rotação da depressão ainda deu para reanimar umas células a Oeste daqui, mas com pouca expressão. A festa está ao largo do litoral centro e sul. 

Sigo com 12.5ºC e 67% HR com vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## GoN_dC (22 Out 2019 às 08:37)

Final de madrugada inesperado graças à linha de instabilidade que decidiu estacionar nesta zona. Acordei com chuva muito forte, trovoada e uma muito pequena amostra de granizo.

Pelo tempo que esteve a descarregar moderado a forte diria que deve ter acumulado aproximadamente 10mm...ou mais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Out 2019 às 09:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Vamos lá ver se nos próximos dias a Ribeira de Arronches tem caudal suficiente para começar a correr junto à vila para dar alguma alegria. É frustrante estar quase no fim de Outubro e ver o Rio Caia naquele estado.
> No que diz respeito ás temperaturas, a mínima de hoje por Arronches deve ter baixado dos 5ºC.



@joralentejano a ribeira de Arronches hoje já corre, sinal que a sua bacia hidrográfica receberam mais precipitações do que a bacia do Rio Caia. 
Sim, é frustrante ver o Rio Caia e outros cursos de água da região sem água, mas acredito que este Outono/Inverno possa reverter a situação.
Ontem quando passei à Ponte de Santa Maria estavam 5 ºC pelo termómetro do carro, mas acredito que junto ao solo estivessem perto dos 2 ºC. Caso houvesse erva verde é fácil distinguir se havia geada ou não, mas com tudo seco e de carro, torna-se um pouco difícil...

Hoje nota-se algum frio, com o céu algo nublado, dada a rotação da depressão que se está a formar no Mediterrâneo. Parece-me que, com a instabilidade a alimentar-se das águas quentes do Mediterrâneo, iremos ter surpresas nos próximos dias no interior de Portugal Continental.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2019 às 11:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano a ribeira de Arronches hoje já corre, sinal que a sua bacia hidrográfica receberam mais precipitações do que a bacia do Rio Caia.
> Sim, é frustrante ver o Rio Caia e outros cursos de água da região sem água, mas acredito que este Outono/Inverno possa reverter a situação.
> Ontem quando passei à Ponte de Santa Maria estavam 5 ºC pelo termómetro do carro, mas acredito que junto ao solo estivessem perto dos 2 ºC. Caso houvesse erva verde é fácil distinguir se havia geada ou não, mas com tudo seco e de carro, torna-se um pouco difícil...
> 
> Hoje nota-se algum frio, com o céu algo nublado, dada a rotação da depressão que se está a formar no Mediterrâneo. Parece-me que, com a instabilidade a alimentar-se das águas quentes do Mediterrâneo, iremos ter surpresas nos próximos dias no interior de Portugal Continental.


Pois, já era previsível e ainda bem que voltou mesmo a correr.  
A ribeira de Caia ou o Rio Caia (como quiserem chamar) tem uma nascente bem mais fraca que a Ribeira de Arronches sendo que seca sempre primeiro, mas o seu caudal em situação de cheias é sempre maior devido ao grande número de afluentes que tem. Será preciso chover mais para a outra ribeira começar a correr, ou pelo menos chegar até à vila. Penso que ambas as ribeiras nascem relativamente perto uma da outra, junto aos pontos mais altos das serras.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Out 2019 às 13:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que ambas as ribeiras nascem relativamente perto uma da outra, junto aos pontos mais altos das serras.



Usando o Paint e o Google Maps, um pequeno esboço das nascentes junto ao Alto da Serra de S. Mamede. É surpreendente a sua proximidade e os seus percursos tão dispares. Convém recordar que a Ribeira de Nisa é afluente do rio Tejo. E esqueci-me do Rio Sever, que nasce perto do Alto da Serra e alimenta a Barragem da Apartadura (visível na imagem)...






Nunca esquecer também as maravilhas desta região, tais como as cascatas que existem nesta área montanhosa.
Desculpem o off-topic. 

Voltando ao acompanhamento da região, amanhã deveremos ter mais precipitações na área, a qual ao ser de montanha e orientada de NW/SE, poderá beneficiar da circulação prevista da depressão mediterrânica. 
Por agora temos mais sol que nuvens, temperatura agradável e algum vento. Surgem algumas nuvens de evolução, mas nada como ontem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 15:49)

Eco roxo-vermelho quase em cima da fronteira entre Mértola e Serpa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 15:50)

Alguns ecos amarelos entre Albufeira e Lagoa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 15:52)

Vários ecos amarelos-laranja a surgir na zona de Évora e Beja....


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2019 às 16:17)

Pedraso por Albufeira 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2019 às 17:44)

Células por todo o lado! Acabou de passar um aguaceiro forte com granizo e trovoada, mas já vêm mais a chegar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 17:45)

vamm disse:


> Células por todo o lado! Acabou de passar um aguaceiro forte com granizo e trovoada, mas já vêm mais a chegar!


O sul está bem activo!


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2019 às 17:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O sul está bem activo!


Bem ativo? Uma célula aqui e acolá...
Por aqui está limpo, com algum vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 18:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bem ativo? Uma célula aqui e acolá...
> Por aqui está limpo, com algum vento.


Na imagem de satélite parece...

Mas de facto no radar as células parecem estar a perder força...


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2019 às 18:19)

A O/NO





Norte


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2019 às 19:11)

Estou na Guia, apanhei um aguaceiro forte em Messines e está muito negro para lá de Albufeira, com vários relâmpagos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2019 às 19:40)

Boas, por aqui, choveu com algum granizo á mistura durante 10 minutos e trovoada forte, que rendeu cerca de 3 mm. 

Finalmente, o @trovoadas trouxe as suas amigas, sem elas nada feito.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2019 às 21:08)

Foto de um amigo (Cesário Fernandes) esta tardem no Aeroporto de Faro


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2019 às 12:49)

Boas.

Reina o anticiclone num dia genérico de outono.  21.1ºC e vento moderado de leste na ordem dos 30 km/h. Mínima de 11.8ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2019 às 22:17)

Boa noite,
Aí está o verão de S.Martinho, máxima de 22,5°c, ainda há 2 dias a temperatura pouco tinha passado dos 13°c.
Agora ainda estão 18°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2019 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e já caíram umas pingas que molharam o chão. 

Máxima. 22.4ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Out 2019 às 16:22)

8,6mm em Serpa na ultima meia hora  por esta nao esperava


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2019 às 20:24)

Final de tarde e início da noite com chuva por grande parte do interior alentejano; 
foi uma superfície frontal democrática...


----------



## Rapido (28 Out 2019 às 20:30)

Sinceramente fiquei muito contente com essas noticias. Muito ainda falta chover para que a situação deixe de ser dramática mas antes isto que nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Out 2019 às 20:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Final de tarde e início da noite com chuva por grande parte do interior alentejano;
> foi uma superfície frontal democrática...


Não foi assim tão democrática, e nem se previa.
Os acumulados no geral pela região são fracos, infelizmente, mas mais vale pouca que nenhuma.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2019 às 20:46)

Aqui deu para uns impressionantes... 0.2mm  0.8mm na Serra.


----------



## JPAG (28 Out 2019 às 21:16)

Boa noite. 

Dia com temperaturas agradáveis, com bastante nebulosidade. Alguma morrinha ao final da tarde, mas nem foi suficiente para molhar a estrada. Sem acumulações como estava previsto para hoje. 
Previsões animadoras para os próximos 10 dias, com mais de 20 mm para a zona. Não é espectacular mas é melhor do que esta última semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2019 às 22:18)

Por aqui, está um fenómeno raro de se ver, o nevoeiro.


----------



## aoc36 (28 Out 2019 às 22:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, está um fenómeno raro de se ver, o nevoeiro.



por Albufeira está serrado!


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Out 2019 às 23:16)

Acumulado em Serpa de 10mm


----------



## efcm (28 Out 2019 às 23:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Acumulado em Serpa de 10mm


Mas também foi de uma chuvada torrencial. Ou foi dividido ao longo do dia ?


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Out 2019 às 00:33)

efcm disse:


> Mas também foi de uma chuvada torrencial. Ou foi dividido ao longo do dia ?


Forte durante meia hora e depois moderada mais 15minutos


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2019 às 13:23)

Pelo Algarve simplesmente não chove...céu nublado com muita humidade mas não passa disso. A humidade dos solos é ainda próxima de 0 em muitos locais o que implica que a vegetação esteja sob um grande stress. Antes de encher as barragens ou recerregar os aquíferos ainda há um longo caminho a percorrer...


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Out 2019 às 18:21)

Mais chuva sem esperar esta tarde  2,6mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Out 2019 às 20:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mais chuva sem esperar esta tarde  2,6mm


Muita mais vais ter sem esperar nos próximos tempos...  Acredita nisso


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2019 às 23:58)

Quando eu for ao sul em finais de dezembro mais chuva irei levar 
Pray

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (30 Out 2019 às 00:04)

Em Loulé 22:00 da noite 20 graus  aff!!!..


----------



## frederico (30 Out 2019 às 02:17)

O CEPPM mete alguma precipitação no Sul para o dia 3. Tirando talvez este dia, na próxima semana a precipitação deverá ficar quase toda a norte do sistema Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela. 

Com o fim do mês à porta, as contas estão encerradas no Sul. Onde a água fazia mais falta ficou-se pelos 10 a 30 mm. Falo do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. Longe vão os tempos em que o mês de Outubro salvava logo o ano hidrológico com 100 e tal ou 200 mm. Pelo menos no clima algarvio é fundamental que chova copiosamente entre Outubro e Dezembro.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2019 às 10:09)

Boas,
Encoberto por aqui, temperatura amena, hoje não espero mais que uma chuvinha fraca.

Ontem tem ainda choveu fraco de madrugada.

Dá-me ideia que a chuva levou um grande corte nos modelos, para os próximos dias, típico.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Out 2019 às 13:19)

Os solos estão secos que dói! Ontem já tive de regar o arvoredo. No geral do Algarve devem de estar a regar bem para manter as produções de laranja e abacate. As alfarrobeiras vão cedendo de dia para dia. Já passei por locais onde estão todas amarelas. Tirando isso os dias têm estado excelentes... Temperatura muito amena e húmido ... Parece tropical... Só falta a chuva! Hoje está um teto de nuvens altas mas que deixa passar muita radiação.. Ideal para a bifalhada estar na piscina!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2019 às 17:15)

Bom aguaceiro por aqui com rate de 111 mm/h. Sigo já com 2.2mm acumulados.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Out 2019 às 19:06)

Boas, 
Por estas bandas nada de nada, e agora com muita incerteza ainda é ver o que as frentes que se avizinha irão trazer... Sendo que para já segundo as previsões não vale a pena ter grandes expetativas, e esta saída do ecm em nada nos favorece!!


----------



## comentador (30 Out 2019 às 19:59)

Boa noite,

Vi agora as previsões e aqui para o Sul, não são nada animadoras. A situação está a tornar-se muito mas muito grave, estamos quase em Novembro já com algumas sementeiras de cereais feitas e os solos parecem um deserto, nem uma erva sequer nasceu. Parece maldição para a zona Sul. A situação é bastante complicada, com as barragens daqui sem água nenhuma. Será que vamos chegar ao Natal na maior miséria de sempre?!?!?


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2019 às 20:13)

Sim, as previsões não estão nada animadoras para as regiões mais a sul, portanto nos proximos tempos pouco vai chover, ou seja, o mesmo padrão que tem domimado nos últimos anos.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2019 às 21:11)

Boas,
Vai chuviscando, acumulado até agora de 3,2mm, nevoeiro cerrado lá fora com HR de 100%.


----------



## JPAG (31 Out 2019 às 02:06)

Boa noite. 

O dia começou com nevoeiro que acabou por levantar a meio da manhã. O dia seguiu-se bastante nublado, mas com uma temperatura amena. 
Por volta das 21:30h caiu um pequeno aguaceiro, mas com acumulação inferior a 1mm. 

De facto as previsões não são muito animadoras... Os principais modelos nos próximos 10 dias não colocam mais de 15mm para esta zona... Esperemos que ainda haja mudanças, mas a esperança de este evento ser bom começa a desvanecer.


----------



## Manuel Amador (31 Out 2019 às 11:32)

Bom dia

A reportar novamente, agora em Portalegre

18 graus bastante humidade, mas os chuviscos são fracos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Out 2019 às 16:08)

Depois de uma segunda e terca feira em que nao se previa chuva e acumulei 13mm uma quarta e quinta com precisão de chuva e sem cair nada significante .
Os próximos dias serão mais do mesmo. Chuva abundante nada apenas uns 5mm ate dia 8 de Novembro. Estamos condenados


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2019 às 19:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado e calor. 

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 15.0ºC

Foi o Outubro mais seco desde 2007 com apenas 8 mm que bateu o Outubro de 2009 que registou 11 mm. Aliás, a sinóptica não está assim tão diferente em relação a 2009, foi bem mais chuvoso no Norte e havia choradeira no sul depois só a partir de meados de Dezembro é que a sinóptica mudou. Toda a gente sabe, que as frentes dificilmente chegam ao sul em Outubro ou Novembro em anos que ocorre mais precipitação nesses dois meses é devido a cut-off's e não a frentes.

Tenham cuidado com as bruxas esta noite que elas andam aí e existem.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2019 às 20:34)

Boas,
Mais um dia húmido e com chuva fraca.
A estação de Portalegre fecha o mês com 78mm.


----------



## JPAG (31 Out 2019 às 20:54)

Boa noite. 

As previsões davam alguns aguaceiros para hoje aqui na zona (+/- 1/2mm) mas nem isso choveu. Houve 3 minutos de morrinha muito fraca por volta das 12:30h mas nem sequer molhou o chão.

De resto foi um dia muito parecido aos anteriores só que com mais vento no final da tarde. As temperaturas continuam muito amenas, até demais para a época, e o sol hoje quando apareceu aquecia bem... 

Agora é esperar que São Pedro nos traga um novembro épico, mas que para já, pelas previsões, os 1ºs 10 dias não serão grande coisa 
O "grosso" da chuva nos próximos dias acontece no sábado e na 2ªfeira. Estou à espera de menos de 20mm para os próximos 10 dias, mas espero estar enganado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2019 às 21:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenham cuidado com as bruxas esta noite que elas andam aí e existem.


_No creo en brujas pero se las hay, las hay. _
Como agora no próximo fim-de-semana vou para a Galiza, deveria passar a dizer isto: 
_Non creo nas meigas, pero hainas. _


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2019 às 22:58)

mês seco...

alguma chuva no dia 19... e mais nada.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Out 2019 às 23:23)

Outubro para esquecer e a fechar com temperatura bem alta! Não se consegue estar vestido em casa. Abafado

Bem... entrar em Novembro com seca extrema não devem de haver muitos anos... Pelo menos desde que há registos. Épico seria chegar a Dezembro nas mesmas condições! Até meio do mês o padrão deve continuar. Não se consegue acumular 10mm quanto mais 20 30 ou 40...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2019 às 23:51)

Boa Noite,
Já pelo Alentejo, cheguei a Portalegre e estava a cair morrinha. Aqui em Arronches, de vez em quando também chuvisca, mas não molha nada.
Ar completamente carregado de humidade e nas zonas montanhosas esta chuvinha deve ser constante. Nos próximos dias a Serra de S. Mamede deverá recolher bastantes mm's, pois, a chuva será na maioria orográfica sendo bastante visível o efeito da Serra nos acumulados previstos pelo ECM (por exemplo):
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais uma vez, Arronches estará no meio de acumulados completamente distintos.

Outubro termina com* 23mm* na estação netatmo de referência. Deverão falta cerca de 5mm do dia 19, pois, a estação esteve em baixo durante algumas horas. Em 2017 esta estação só teve 13mm em Outubro, portanto já não é mau de todo. 
2019 segue com* 215mm*. Este mês, em alguns pontos do Norte já choveu mais do que isto.  Novembro parecia começar bem, mas metade dos acumulados previstos desapareceram. Vamos-nos contentando com estas amostras de chuva aka restos, que pouco ou nada fazem numa seca severa/extrema. 
__________
A semana passada teve mínimas algo baixas e tenho um registo de *4,4ºC. 
*
Neste momento,* 18,6ºC *com 98% hr.


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2019 às 23:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Já pelo Alentejo, cheguei a Portalegre e estava a cair morrinha. Aqui em Arronches, de vez em quando também chuvisca, mas não molha nada.
> Ar completamente carregado de humidade e nas zonas montanhosas esta chuvinha deve ser constante. Nos próximos dias a Serra de S. Mamede deverá recolher bastantes mm's, pois, a chuva será na maioria orográfica sendo bastante visível o efeito da Serra nos acumulados previstos pelo ECM (por exemplo):
> 
> ...


Acumulados em Gondomar de 240,8.mm.( Mês de outubro )
Hulmao

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2019 às 00:02)

joselamego disse:


> Acumulados em Gondomar de 240,8.mm.( Mês de outubro )
> Hulmao
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Sonhemos!  Nem que fosse só um mês, seria a salvação. 
Em Março de 2018 a estação netatmo aqui da zona acumulou 270mm, mas repartidos ao longo do mês. Algum dia surgirá outro milagre, não se sabe é quando.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2019 às 00:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Sonhemos!  Nem que fosse só um mês, seria a salvação.
> Em Março de 2018 a estação netatmo aqui da zona acumulou 270mm, mas repartidos ao longo do mês. Algum dia surgirá outro milagre, não se sabe é quando.


Em dezembro irei ao sul 
Monchique e Beja 
Pode ser que eu dê sorte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2019 às 00:12)

joselamego disse:


> Em dezembro irei ao sul
> Monchique e Beja
> Pode ser que eu dê sorte
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Vais lá é buscar mais medronho.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2019 às 00:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vais lá é buscar mais medronho.


Sim, admito 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2019 às 11:02)

Em Dezembro de 2009 uma estação de São Brás acumulou mais de 400mm...e mais se seguiu nos restantes meses. Creio que nesse ano essa estação aproximou-se dos 1000.

Atualmente nada indica que vá haver uma “abertura" como nesse ano. Em todo o caso e ao contrário de anos anteriores penso que não é sensato pensar que um mês com 200 mm resolverá o problema.
 No entanto volto a dizer que para as barragens é melhor ter 200 num mês do que 4 meses com 50 cada um.


----------

